# VISA del Labview - STRING a NUMERIC



## eacs (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola, tengo un problema con el Visa del Labview 8.5, el caso es que al usar el read este me entrega el valor que tengo en el puerto serial de la pc pero me lo da en forma de STRING y lo ocupo en forma NUMERIC para trabajar con ese dato... si alguien sabe como se hace eso le agradecería mucho que lo dijera 

Gracias !

Saludos


----------



## montoyam8 (Dic 16, 2008)

el labview tiene esa opcion en el cuadro donde aparecen los elementos aparece una lupa que sirve para buscar componentes , escribe string y  apareceran los posibles cambios , como string to array y a la entrada coloca el string(elvalor que entra) y a la salida si colocas un indicador podras observar la conversion


----------



## eacs (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola Montoyam8  si se de esas converciones el problema es que por ejemplo el String to Byte Array, esa convercion que me hacer no me la aceptan los indicadores :S... necesito que sea numeric y a como lo he visto no se puede hacer string a numeric con un solo elemento =( parece ser que se ocupan mas y no se cuales usar =( ...


Gracias por tu comentario =)

Saludos


----------



## Aliv (Abr 23, 2009)

es sencillo mira solo busca el "string to byte array" y este valor de string sera convertido en un unsigned byte array, tu valor numerico queda en el renglon 0 del arreglo y ya lo usas en algun formula node y haces alguna operacion con el para usar asi ese valor numerico por ejemplo la salida del "string to byte" la haces una variable Y y en la formula puedes poner

int R;

R=Y[0]

con eso gaurdas tu valor numerico del array en la variable R esta sera ya tu numero decimal


----------

